
New GOP bill to cut legal immigration - smb06
https://www.recode.net/platform/amp/2017/8/2/16086748/tech-trump-green-cards-family-immigration-cotton-purdue
======
smb06
"the U.S. government would reduce legal immigration by half within 10 years of
its enactment. Republicans propose to achieve that major cut in part by
limiting green cards the government grants to extended family members while
prioritizing applicants with high-skilled, highly paid jobs."

So, they want you to come here, just don't bring your family along.

~~~
krapp
>So, they want you to come here, just don't bring your family along.

They really don't want "you" to come here at all, this is just a way to push
the Overton window towards that end. What better way to preserve American jobs
than banning immigrants? /s

